# Has anyone used the tire discounts from firestone?



## MrsCaLi (May 31, 2016)

I need 2 new tires and I was thinking about using the coupon for firestone, not too sure how much wholesale tires are though so I can't really figure out how much it will be to get 2 new tires. Dealer was trying to rip me off as usual. Anyone have any experience?


----------



## JKM (May 9, 2017)

I used firestone a couple of weeks ago for a set. Discount was 8 dollars off per tire, which i wouldn't think that is 10 percent above wholesale, but what do you , 32 dollars is 32 dollars!! I got Bridgestone.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

JKM said:


> I used firestone a couple of weeks ago for a set. Discount was 8 dollars off per tire, which i wouldn't think that is 10 percent above wholesale, but what do you , 32 dollars is 32 dollars!! I got Bridgestone.


Mistake, see below



MrsCaLi said:


> I need 2 new tires and I was thinking about using the coupon for firestone, not too sure how much wholesale tires are though so I can't really figure out how much it will be to get 2 new tires. Dealer was trying to rip me off as usual. Anyone have any experience?


Best deals are takeoffs, higher end tires muuuch cheaper for set, usually all balanced mounted and with free sensors and new rims...

Only good product at Firestone is their house brand "Firehawk" (rebadged Bridgestone Potenza at massive discount), BUT....tirerack usually has far lower prices on Firehawks too.

And takeoffs are still a faaaaaaar better deal


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

I've been a Firestone customer for ages but the quality of their offerings has not kept up with the competition. If I can keep the premium under 20% for getting my Continentals elsewhere, Firestone can keep their 5% above wholesale. If you're a real regular, they'll offer you 5.


----------



## Michael-MS (Sep 4, 2015)

MrsCaLi said:


> I need 2 new tires and I was thinking about using the coupon for firestone, not too sure how much wholesale tires are though so I can't really figure out how much it will be to get 2 new tires. Dealer was trying to rip me off as usual. Anyone have any experience?


My dealer matched tire price for me. Worked out because none of the local shops had it in stock. Saved about $50 for 1 tire and got it on same day.


----------

